

Ask HN:  Online Courses For Someone Interested in Basic Design? - rcavezza

My girlfriend is interested in design (graphic design, web design).<p>I wanted to send her a free course from MITx or Coursera, but couldn't find anything design specific.<p>Can you recommend courses/links that I can send to her?
======
codegeek
This recent thread might be of some help
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4316967>

